# New guitar stand



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I had a chance to build this today, lazy Saturday project, no stain yet but I'm happy with how it turned out. It's a bit of a test run as I'd like to build this out of hardwood, I'm thinking walnut and ash.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats! 

Great looking design and appears to be very functional.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Vadsy. I see your older (? - by the look of the muzzle) dog has waited patiently with the ball till you were done. Now go play in this beautiful weather we're having!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great! Nice simple, elegant design, imo.


----------



## zerorez (Jul 4, 2008)

Sweet, great job!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

vadsy said:


> I had a chance to build this today, lazy Saturday project, no stain yet but I'm happy with how it turned out. It's a bit of a test run as I'd like to build this out of hardwood, I'm thinking walnut and ash.


Very Nice!


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

Very nice, looks much better than the store-bought ones that I've seen.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Nice Vadsy. I see your older (? - by the look of the muzzle) dog has waited patiently with the ball till you were done. Now go play in this beautiful weather we're having!


She's older for sure but she has had plenty of play and walk time today. We have to limit her, as she won't slow herself down, or it takes three days of rest to get her back to normal. She's a good dog.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

very nice--I would love o have something like that for around home.
May not need one quite that big--but it would still be cool.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Solid job!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> Looks great! Nice simple, elegant design, imo.


Thanks for the positive feedback, I'm still brewing the stain for a few more days. 

I should mention the design was copied from DRS after they popped up on my Reverb feed. Clearly a search engine picked up when I was looking for rack plans so I can't take credit for the design.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I see 6 more NGDs in your future.

Nice work.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Tidy work.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ronmac said:


> I see 6 more NGDs in your future.
> 
> Nice work.


I can fill it now I just didn't want to drag them all outside for the picture. The goldie was already in the garage for measurements so it got the honours.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks sharp, vadsy, well done.

Just finished building (well, re-assembling) a playhouse for the kids in the backyard that I could easily fit all four of my guitars in but I don't think I'll store them in there.  But the stand looks like a nice little project and definitely more practical (square footage, time and cost) than a couple of Hercules stands like I've been pondering.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

That looks good.
Really good, actually
I've made a few custom things myself when I can't find exactly what I'm looking for.
Some have been wood, some metal.
Your stand would be a really nice decorative piece for in the home when done with some hardwood as you are planning.

If you don't mind a little constructive criticism I think I would do a bit more sanding at the ends of the arcs of the cutouts in the sides.
Keep the meeting point(s) of the hole-saw holes and the jig-saw arcs less noticeable.
That's just a tradesman's critical-eye nitpick though.
I'm sure most folks would never notice.

If you plan to use this as an in-home decorative piece only, that will have no need to be disassembled, it might be nice if the hardwood version was fastened with glue and brads to eliminate the screws.
Make it look more like a piece of furniture.
A little filler for the brad holes before sanding and stain/finish.
Are you thinking walnut sides and ash rails?
Or vise versa?
Might be tricky finding a piece of hardwood wide enough for a side.
Maybe some walnut ply with an iron-on edging?
Might take a bit of work to apply inside the cutouts.
Unless perhaps you have an 18" thickness planer (or access to one) and were thinking of gluing strips to create a wide enough piece.
Whichever route you go, I look forward to seeing your pics.

Great project and nicely done.
Kudos.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So what are you going to put where the gutars touch the stand?

Eg. - the bottom slats and where the neck rests.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I can fill it now I just didn't want to drag them all outside for the picture. The goldie was already in the garage for measurements so it got the honours.


I can still see 6 more NGDs in your future.

Don't blame the messenger. I see what I see.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

Vadsy that looks killer! nice job!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BMW-KTM said:


> That looks good.
> Really good, actually
> I've made a few custom things myself when I can't find exactly what I'm looking for.
> Some have been wood, some metal.
> ...


I'm always open to constructive criticism.

This is what the meeting points look like up close, not perfect but I can live with it. I used a 3/4" Forstner bit to get things rounded since I knew a sharp meeting point wouldn't work and be barely accessible to sanding. I hate using jigsaws for the most part and that was my least favourite part of the project, that and getting the curves right, so after that was all done I used a spindle sander mounted in a drill, since I don't have an oscillating sander or a drill press to use. I had both sides clamped together to even things out and then took to the router and some finer sanding. It isn't the best but I know I'm ok with it and it will do the job. Some of it looks a little rougher in appearance due to the router burn but that will blend in with the stain, I've done it before and I like the look.

The hardwood version, if I ever get to it, I'd like to be glue and dowels or biscuits, both if needed. Two woods for contrast and different lines. The width will for sure be tricky but I'm sure I can come up with a creative solution, edge or lap joints, and I have a friend with a fully equipped wood shop that I would ask to use as he has much better equipment than I have in my garage. That may or may not happen, for now I can finally have all the guitars out in a tight space with quick access.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sulphur said:


> So what are you going to put where the gutars touch the stand?
> 
> Eg. - the bottom slats and where the neck rests.


I'm not sure, for now it's just wood on wood but I'd like to find some fabric or felt to wrap things up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

ronmac said:


> I can still see 6 more NGDs in your future.
> 
> Don't blame the messenger. I see what I see.


I see where you're coming from, I understand now. It would be a while but your probably right. All in due time...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bolero said:


> Vadsy that looks killer! nice job!


Thank you!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You've done some really nice work there.
Back in high school shop class, whenever there was a more complicated, more intricate option for the required course projects, I chose the complexity.
I made a lamp (end) table where the top and the lower shelf were comprised of 3/4" wide strips of teak and ash glued in an alternating pattern.
The sides and spindles were ash with teak insert panel on the drawer front.
It was a striking look and much prettier than it sounds.
Again, though, to do that kind of work you need access to a thickness planer to true the plank up after the glue sets.
I lost a few marks because my spindles weren't perfectly identical but the rest of it scored quite high.
It was my first attempt at lathe work.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

You should consider selling those locally if you have the time. With some decent jigs and wholesale plywood you could knock those out pretty fast for buyer staining and assembly. If I didn't use wallmounts I'd take those over the crappy looking production racks I've seen.

Check ebay for RV edging for the neck rests. I forget what its really called but they have varying thicknesses and materials to wrap corners of rv roofs etc and its really cheap by the foot.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm glad you brought this up, I was about to post and ask for some ideas on how to dress the thing. I haven't had a chance yet but I was thinking of visiting a fabric and craft store to see what they may have on the shelf that I can wrap the neck rests and bottom planks with. Anyone have further suggestions to throw out?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

TheYanChamp said:


> You should consider selling those locally if you have the time. With some decent jigs and wholesale plywood you could knock those out pretty fast for buyer staining and assembly. If I didn't use wallmounts I'd take those over the crappy looking production racks I've seen.
> 
> Check ebay for RV edging for the neck rests. I forget what its really called but they have varying thicknesses and materials to wrap corners of rv roofs etc and its really cheap by the foot.


Just curious if that RV edging would be OK for whatever finish is on the necks. Just came to mind because of a fairly recent discussion on the guitar stands.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I have no idea. I came across a huge selection of this kind of stuff while going into the DIY trailer realm. Im sure you could research what chemicals actually activate with guitar finishes. 

Regardless, Im just throwing ideas to make his product better. (btw cheap to try to patent plywood guitar stand etc) With a little thought I dont think any kind of edging will improve it. There has to be a better but inexpensive way to make this rack padded.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2017)

TheYanChamp said:


> There has to be a better but inexpensive way to make this rack padded.


Guitarists trust that fuzzy rat fur in their cases not to damage the finish.
Glue strips of that stuff (with foam underneath, if you wish) to the contact points of your stand.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I had a chance to build this today, lazy Saturday project, no stain yet but I'm happy with how it turned out. It's a bit of a test run as I'd like to build this out of hardwood, I'm thinking walnut and ash.


If you could flatpsck that wth instructions I'd buy it, and even promote it. 

No joke. Its cool. 


And that my next guitar on there!!!! Lmk when you wanna try some tone drippers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sambonee said:


> If you could flatpsck that wth instructions I'd buy it, and even promote it.
> 
> No joke. Its cool.
> 
> And that my next guitar on there!!!! Lmk when you wanna try some tone drippers.


I can't claim the design as my own, I basically copied DRS from a picture they had up on the website.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I did stop by a fabric and craft store yesterday to see if it would give me any ideas on how to dress the stand. Nothing really popped but I saw a massive amount of yarn/rope/cord in varying degrees of thickness that could possibly be used.


----------



## grumpybstrd (Nov 19, 2012)

vadsy said:


> I did stop by a fabric and craft store yesterday to see if it would give me any ideas on how to dress the stand. Nothing really popped but I saw a massive amount of yarn/rope/cord in varying degrees of thickness that could possibly be used.


I've come across different people using carpet or towels. I've been considering wrapping mine with felt, possibly adding a bit of quilt batting underneath.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

grumpybstrd said:


> I've come across different people using carpet or towels. I've been considering wrapping mine with felt, possibly adding a bit of quilt batting underneath.


I was considering felt or even leather strips to wrap around but in a moment bought some painters cloth. I ripped it into strips, folded it over a couple of times and stapled it neatly underneath. Both of the bottom supports are completely covered and the deepest part of the neck cavity is padded a bit extra. I'll update pictures one of these days.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Very nice work !
Would some x-bracing at the back help ?
No need to be heavy, could even be some string...
Just an idea... ;-)


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice! Yours looks much more finished than mine as I have sharp edges on the sides of mine. I am not much of a woodworker so I just glued and screwed mine together with a few coats of Varathane for protection. For padding I used fleece covered with a blue fabric that I found at Fabric land. I also stapled it underneath and used the same material for the neck pockets. 

I really like the look of yours! Here is mine in comparison.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Very nice work !
> Would some x-bracing at the back help ?
> No need to be heavy, could even be some string...
> Just an idea... ;-)


surprisingly its rigid enough for the purpose its meant to serve, I won't hesitate to move it around with some of the guitars still on it, the neck brace part has a good right angle and helps keep it solid. this fall when I wrapped the supports I took it apart and added glue to all the joints, help them stay secure and in place. I did add some support to the bottom parts as they sagged when you had multiple guitars in place.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

albert said:


> Very nice! Yours looks much more finished than mine as I have sharp edges on the sides of mine. I am not much of a woodworker so I just glued and screwed mine together with a few coats of Varathane for protection. For padding I used fleece covered with a blue fabric that I found at Fabric land. I also stapled it underneath and used the same material for the neck pockets.
> 
> I really like the look of yours! Here is mine in comparison.


Nice, heavy duty and large enough to accommodate many. I'd like to stain mine at some point and build another one out of hardwood, this one is a prototype in a way.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a very cool stand @vadsy . I've seen a couple ideas like that on Pintrest lately. There's one stand with a work bench on the top that opens up like a piano bench to keep tools & goodies in. I might go into production on those.

edit: built-in neck rest on one side of course


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> That's a very cool stand @vadsy . I've seen a couple ideas like that on Pintrest lately. There's one stand with a work bench on the top that opens up like a piano bench to keep tools & goodies in. I might go into production on those.
> 
> edit: built-in neck rest on one side of course


picts?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> picts?


love to, but I can't remember my password right now and I can't get in. 

I'll keep trying.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> love to, but I can't remember my password right now and I can't get in.
> 
> I'll keep trying.


hah, 

I got your text, want me to track it down and post it?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

open & closed shot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

No work bench, but here's my guitar stand.


----------

